# CFS folks in Greensboro NC area....



## mazzy (Feb 20, 1999)

The Triad PPS Support Group is inviting all those who deal with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome to attend their second annual conference to be held on June 1, 2002 in Greensboro, NC. Dr. Richard Bruno is one of the guest speakers & will be unveiling his new book "The Polio Paradox" (Uncovering the hidden history of Polio to understand & treat Post-Polio Syndrome & Chronic Fatigue).Dr. Bruno himself knows all too well about Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. He suffers from Multiple Sclerosis & his wife has Post-Polio Syndrome, both of which face the debilitating effects of Chronic Fatigue.Jenny Danielson, the President of The Triad Group, is a good friend of mine & fellow polio survivor. I am delighted that she has opened the conference to the Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Support Group in her area, & wanted to share this information with those of you here on the board.My husband Bill & I will both be attending this conference & would look forward to meeting some of you there also. Btw, for those who may not know us, Bill & I met on this IBS board back in February of 1999. The rest, as they say, is history lol..... we married in July of 2000  The following is the information Jenny has given me to distribute to the polio lists, but also includes the Triad website & information to contact Jenny directly for further information. Please do feel welcome to attend this informative & educational conference...we would love to see you there!!!"The Triad Post Polio Group is sponsoring a Post Polio Conference entitled, The Polio Paradox, to be held at the Koury Convention Center in Geensboro, NC on June 1, 2002. We guarantee you a day filled with fun, excitement, enrichment and knowledge.Our featured speaker is Dr. Richard Bruno. Others involved are Dr. Henry Holland, Dr. William Bockenek, Dr. Clint Young and Millie Malone. Dr.Bruno, along with his publisher Time Warner, will also be unveiling his new book entitled, The Polio Paradox. There will be an extensive vendor area as well as time to mingle with "the old and new" polio survivors. Conference registration fee is: Early registration until May 1: $25.00 which includes a continental breakfast, lunch and printed materials. After May 1:Registration is $35.00 until May 27th!Dr. Bruno will have a "Book Signing Booth" whereby participants can purchase his new book at a PPS Conference special "discount" price! I know no one will want to miss that special offer!We also will have a "Dinner With The Doctors" that will begin around 7:00 P.M. and feature some entertainment from Earl C Coltrane and Norma Thomas!We will have valet parking and motorized wheelchairs for member's use. To reserve your wheelchair, please call 1-919-782-5110 and ask for Candace.Many will be reserving rooms at The Sheraton Welcome to The Sheraton Greensboro Hotel at Four Seasons and you can make your reservations online.Just ask for the TPPG block of rooms!We are looking forward to seeing you in Greensboro!"Jenny Danielson(336) 373-1122www.triadpostpoliogroup.orgAzvwis###aol.com


----------

